# AQS- Edwards Kayak Swap



## AQS (Nov 15, 2005)

10 days out!
BUMP!


----------



## Porkchop (Sep 19, 2007)

when should drop stuff(boats) off?


----------



## AQS (Nov 15, 2005)

*Thursday or Friday*

You can bring stuff in Thursday towards the end of the day or anytime on Friday.
Thanks!


----------

